# The Coil Company - Fisher Aliens



## SJY124 (19/10/20)

Hi All

Was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. Who around Gauteng, more specifically Centurion, Pretoria has stock, or sells the Fisher Alien Coils from The Coil Company?

Would prefer to go and buy in store if possible, alternatively I'll have to order online from the Coil Company direct.

TIA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SJY124 (20/10/20)

Anyone???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/20)

I contacted Coil Company last night to ask who may have stock... Vape Cartel in JHB should have stock because they received stock last week... there is none showing on their web site but @KieranD will check stock this morning and update the web site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SJY124 (20/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I contacted Coil Company last night to ask who may have stock... Vape Cartel in JHB should have stock because they received stock last week... there is none showing on their web site but @KieranD will check stock this morning and update the web site.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Your assistance is highly appreciated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

